# Lyft Getting Rid Of Prime Time?



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

My cousin (signed up in Chicago market but works in Milwaukee) just got an email from Lyft stating that there is a "better way to earn". Instead of prime time will get a guaranteed amount. Seems to be the same thing Uber was testing in Charlotte. This is absolutely ridiculous. Have a look for yourself.

Bottom of page it says:

*Keep in mind: *When you have the new heat maps experience, you won't see Power Zones or Prime Time.

https://thehub.lyft.com/a-more-reli...&utm_source=ExactTarget&utm_campaign=83280097


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

Not sure why I was selected for this, but I received the email too, moment I went online earlier today. I’m in Chicago market. 

I’m going to bash the hell out of this thing with feedback. 

Can’t wait for 30 ants to be parked within one square block, fighting for the “pink” zone bonus. 

Dream on, Lyfto


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Wow, that explains why I have gotten the guarantee offers for 7 of the last 8 weeks, all requiring that I keep 90% AR. I have not been above 10% AR in over a year. Their offers are to pay me nothing, as I average about $5 per ride above the guarantee. 

Of course if they got rid of PT, I would not, and they would basically be guaranteeing me about minimum wage after car expenses, with the long chases their AR requires.

How can they keep cars on the street if they do this (mine will not be one of them)?


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

fairsailing said:


> Wow, that explains why I have gotten the guarantee offers for 7 of the last 8 weeks, all requiring that I keep 90% AR. I have not been above 10% AR in over a year. Their offers are to pay me nothing, as I average about $5 per ride above the guarantee.
> 
> Of course if they got rid of PT, I would not, and they would basically be guaranteeing me about minimum wage after car expenses, with the long chases their AR requires.
> 
> How can they keep cars on the street if they do this?


All I know is if this sticks I am not driving for Lyft anymore. Prime time is what makes this job marginally profitable.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Too many games being played on Lyft and Uber ...they need to change the system up. The don't hate the player they just change the game



emdeplam said:


> Too many games being played on Lyft and Uber ...they need to change the system up. The don't hate the player they just change the game


...and wait til you see Ubers new game


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

emdeplam said:


> Too many games being played on Lyft and Uber ...they need to change the system up. The don't hate the player they just change the game
> 
> ...and wait til you see Ubers new game


Of course there is the game that started it all.

"Cheaper rides mean more passengers and more money for you"


----------



## nononsense (Mar 24, 2016)

Killer is - If you miss a ride request then you will lose the guarantee. So now they will have ants happily taking 20+ minute requests to not lose the "guarantee".


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

nononsense said:


> Killer is - If you miss a ride request then you will lose the guarantee. So now they will have ants happily taking 20+ minute requests to not lose the "guarantee".


Ah Christ, that's ridiculous.

Well Lyfto, throw a Line my way and I'll be hopping over to Scruber to at least take advantage of regular surge.. where I can let Pools time out and not be penalized (at least directly).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

NashHye said:


> My cousin (signed up in Chicago market but works in Milwaukee) just got an email from Lyft stating that there is a "better way to earn". Instead of prime time will get a guaranteed amount. Seems to be the same thing Uber was testing in Charlotte. This is absolutely ridiculous. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> Bottom of page it says:
> 
> ...


I got the same thing today. I'm in Houston. I don't know why I'm part of the beta test. They ought to know that there's no way in hell I'm going to be interested in this.

Incidentally I don't seem to get any guarantees from them and very rarely get the three trip streak bonus or anything like that so my acceptance rate is not something I give a flying f*** about.

What I see happening with this is the driver who's getting the extra $2 or $5 will get the nice long trip while the passenger is surged. The driver who is getting Primetime will get the short trips.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

I love that the bonus is for your next ride. So the ride from the busy area is at base fare. Also, it appears that if you pass on a ride or go offline, you next ride bonus goes bye bye. What a crock.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Charge customer $20 extra, pay you $5.
Seems fair.


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

These two companies need to be replaced.

The drivers need a new app to drive for.

Uber and Lyft have gotten way to greedy to the point of ridiculousness.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Luber4.9 said:


> These two companies need to be replaced.
> 
> The drivers need a new app to drive for.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have gotten way to greedy to the point of ridiculousness.


Good idea. How about Didi...they should come soon. China company will always be a delight to labor force.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Luber4.9 said:


> These two companies need to be replaced.
> 
> The drivers need a new app to drive for.
> 
> Uber and Lyft have gotten way to greedy to the point of ridiculousness.


This is really not a profitable business model, and they both are trying to IPO next year. They are desperately trying to make it look like it is not as bad as it is by taking what little driver profits there are, for themselves. We will hear shortly how many riders are frustrated with how hard it is to get a car. Not sure what the end game is.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i did 1 of those heat maps it worked well made an extra 4 bucks . and sense then 2 weeks ago there is no heat map or prime time on my app . i keep calling lift they have no idea of the issue . s i no longer get prime time even 3 /4 pm idk .


----------



## rebutfyl (Jan 11, 2016)

rider need to pay 400% but driver get $6+ extra.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

rebutfyl said:


> rider need to pay 400% but driver get $6+ extra.


As I read the Lyft link, you don't get any bonus at all on the 400% PT to Lyft ride, just base fare. If you take the next ride offer after the 400% one, they pay you the bonus. But you must accept the next ride, even if it is a 10 mile chase, no logging off, no last ride. This is such a massive paycut the I still can't believe they will find enough drivers that desperate.

Can anyone confirm that this has made it out of testing, and is fully implemented across all drivers in any market? I hang up my Lyft driving shoes the moment this plan hits my account. (Are you reading and reporting this, Lyft social media interns?)


----------



## SurginGeneral (Aug 9, 2017)

rebutfyl said:


> rider need to pay 400% but driver get $6+ extra.


Yeah that is freaking ridiculous...


----------



## Spence1097 (Jun 30, 2016)

Almost all drivers in tampa have lost Primetime. After a recent playoff NHL hockey game last week they were charging passengers 500 - 600% base fare and offering drivers a pathetic $8 bonus. Talk about a crock. What's interesting is drivers have caught on fast and after events there are incredibly few lyft cars if any available. Most drivers are not turning lyft on when passengers are paying the primetime rate and they are offering the bonus. This has caused numerous riders to tell us they could not get a lyft car so they went to uber which in turn is pushing the uber surge higher and for longer periods. In tampa a favorite saying right now is [email protected]&# lyft and their new slimy scheme.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

It’s so pathetic. Raise rates to $2 a mile and you’ll have the most reliable network you could dream of. Play these stupid games and you’ll get habeeb without a word of English as the lone driver outside of major events


----------



## Luber4.9 (Nov 25, 2015)

fairsailing said:


> I hang up my Lyft driving shoes the moment this plan hits my account. (Are you reading and reporting this, Lyft social media interns?)


Me too. DONE.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Something tells me I won't be the target market for this Beta test... hmmmm


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Spence1097 said:


> Almost all drivers in tampa have lost Primetime.


Sorry Tampa has to bear the brunt of this, but this is exactly what I thought would happen. Lyft can't possible continue down this path, they will basically be ceding the market to Uber.

Lyft must truly be in worse financial shape then they are letting on. I wonder if the end game will be an Uber buyout.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

Bump. More people need to see this shit.


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Sooner or later someone will be enraged and crash their car into a Lyft hub.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

What has happened to investigative journalism. Journalist should be all over this. Lyft increases their take up to 40% or more of the rider payment, forcing drivers net to around minimum wage, making for themselves at least $500 million additional revenue, and they "generously", with great fanfare, give back a fraction of what they took.

But in actuality, they must find new drivers who will take awhile to figure out what they are doing and at least briefly, buy into the psy ops they wage on drivers. This PR is designed for them, they know experienced drivers are a lost cause. It is why the SF drivers report that Lyft employees are actually embarrassed to ride with them.

There is a news article out today in fact, that cites Ubers own very limited financial releases, that show revenue climbing substantially and costs staying flat. Huh.

Here is the Fortune quote, this is for Uber, but Lyft appears to be out Ubering Uber recently:

"The company reported that net revenue, after accounting for payments to drivers, grew 70% year-over-year to $2.6 billion. But gross bookings, the total value of the fares drivers bring in, only grew by 55% to $11.3 billion. That means Uber is taking more of the total bookings for itself, suggesting that a smaller portion of the pie is going to drivers."

http://fortune.com/2018/05/24/uber-revenues-sales-drivers-quarter/


----------



## jlevan (Apr 7, 2018)

There testing it in my market now. I just happened to stumble upon it the other day, in a real crappy neighborhood to. My 2 cents, it’s not worth it.


----------



## MrMikeNC (Feb 16, 2017)

nononsense said:


> Killer is - If you miss a ride request then you will lose the guarantee. So now they will have ants happily taking 20+ minute requests to not lose the "guarantee".





fairsailing said:


> I love that the bonus is for your next ride. So the ride from the busy area is at base fare. Also, it appears that if you pass on a ride or go offline, you next ride bonus goes bye bye. What a crock.


Lyft outubering Uber. "The student has become the master."


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Yea I’m almost done with ride sharing


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

NashHye said:


> My cousin (signed up in Chicago market but works in Milwaukee) just got an email from Lyft stating that there is a "better way to earn". Instead of prime time will get a guaranteed amount. Seems to be the same thing Uber was testing in Charlotte. This is absolutely ridiculous. Have a look for yourself.
> 
> Bottom of page it says:
> 
> ...


No worries, you'll still make less than minimum-wage no matter what you do.


----------



## So_cal_909760 (Apr 18, 2018)

If this is fully implemented, i hope no one drives for lyft too much greed there


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

So_cal_909760 said:


> If this is fully implemented, i hope no one drives for lyft too much greed there


Uber is definitely doing it too


----------



## dfscerp (May 27, 2018)

I'm in Milwaukee as well. One used to be able to expect at least 3-4 Primetime events from 8pm to 2am. Even at Bar Close, the map isnt getting pink anymore. Lyft needs to do a better job at explaining exactly what its doing. Given there is a class action suit filed about their misreporting to drivers what the passengers were paying the recent flurry of changes seems to have changed things for the worse.


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

this is your future.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

heynow321 said:


> this is your future.


Great post! All I can say is OMG. Please drivers, just stay online and don't accept any rides when this hits your market. This is beyond belief.


----------



## NashHye (Jul 9, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> this is your future.


Is that a ride that you got through the heat map?


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

NashHye said:


> Is that a ride that you got through the heat map?


That's the new scam surge system that Uber and lift will both be using nationwide very soon. It transfers surge from you to them.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

nononsense said:


> Killer is - If you miss a ride request then you will lose the guarantee. So now they will have ants happily taking 20+ minute requests to not lose the "guarantee".


But, Lyft plays so many games they might not get the second trip anyways.



Spence1097 said:


> Almost all drivers in tampa have lost Primetime. After a recent playoff NHL hockey game last week they were charging passengers 500 - 600% base fare and offering drivers a pathetic $8 bonus. Talk about a crock. What's interesting is drivers have caught on fast and after events there are incredibly few lyft cars if any available. Most drivers are not turning lyft on when passengers are paying the primetime rate and they are offering the bonus. This has caused numerous riders to tell us they could not get a lyft car so they went to uber which in turn is pushing the uber surge higher and for longer periods. In tampa a favorite saying right now is [email protected]&# lyft and their new slimy scheme.


That's right Tampa, lead the way. Now, you bring it here to Los Angeles Uber and Lyft, and you tricksters will be sorry.



delornick94 said:


> Sooner or later someone will be enraged and crash their car into a Lyft hub.


The LA drivers went to the Uber Hub one day as they were enraged cuz Uber had deactivated them from LAX. The drivers got real crazy, so Uber had to shut down the Hub, and cops were every where .


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Drivers first. Always.


----------



## Bus Bozo (May 25, 2018)

fairsailing said:


> I love that the bonus is for your next ride. So the ride from the busy area is at base fare. Also, it appears that if you pass on a ride or go offline, you next ride bonus goes bye bye. What a crock.


Yeah, sorry I am a human being who has to pee, eat, drink, maybe stretch out my sore back .


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

Bus Bozo said:


> Yeah, sorry I am a human being who has to pee, eat, drink, maybe stretch out my sore back .


Knock that off serf


----------



## Dredrummond (Jun 17, 2016)

Mista T said:


> Drivers first. Always.


Hahahahahaha


----------



## Atlwarrior (Nov 2, 2014)

heynow321 said:


> this is your future.


Why not report this to the media?


----------

